# Sassy's Christmas Picture



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know I am a little late but with all the happenings during the holidays I never got around to posting a picture of Sassy. So, here she is:

[attachment=2125:attachment]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is sooo beautiful!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww! Absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!! I LOVE Sassy!!!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

she's soo pretty


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is gorgeous !


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I know I am a little late but with all the happenings during the holidays I never got around to posting a picture of Sassy. So, here she is:
> 
> [attachment=2125:attachment][/B]



*And and always she is ABSOULTELY AMAZING!!!!!! She really is. Everytime I see her pictures she reminds of the dogs on the AKC Dog shows. She's beautiful. *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What can I say... there aren't words to describe what I'm seeing!!! WOW!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sassy is a beautiful girl







and you have every right to be proud of her Pat, and who cares if your Chrissy picture is late, it sure was worth the wait


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Absolutely STUNNING.


----------



## kissofdawn (Jan 3, 2006)

her beautiful long white coat puts my little scruffball to shame.....what a gorgeous pic


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I saw that Sassy was in the picture post section and I thought "Oh no....I know it is going to be amazing and I am going to be sooooo envious!" Yep! I was right







. She is one of the most beautiful maltese I have ever seen.







I could look at her picture all day. Pat, you do such a wonderful job taking care of her.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

tooooo beautiful







hard to believe she wants to do her own hair









ann marie and the "wow, that's some long long hair!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is amazingly beautiful!!!!















Are you sure she is "real"?!







J/K!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I saw that Sassy was in the picture post section and I thought "Oh no....I know it is going to be amazing and I am going to be sooooo envious!" Yep! I was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. Looks like she might be a best bet for the month of December of our new SM Calendar for 2006. Stunning!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She's so gorgeous!!!

Great job to you Pat for such wonderful pics!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sassy is always so beautiful and perfect!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ditto. Looks like she might be a best bet for the month of December of our new SM Calendar for 2006. Stunning![/B]


I was thinking the same thing!! A perfect "Miss December".


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

GORGEOUS as always. She is a true beauty. 

Do you take her photos or do you take her somewhere to have them done? She is a perfect model. She looks like she enjoy the camera. I have the hardest time getting photos of my little toot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, if only Matilda would blossom into a beauty like Sassy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the sweet replys. I sometimes feel a little







when I make picture posts because I am thinking that you guys probably think, oh no not another Sassy picture









HollyHobbie, I do all of my own grooming and photos. A while back Sassy was not as patient as she is now while making photos. I have found that if you make a special place to take pictures, ie the couch is good for starters. That way you can put a sheet or blanket over the area and it creates a mono-toned backdrop which makes the photos look more like they were taken in a studio. I like to use my dining table. I put a cloth of some type (comforter, throw, sheet) over the table to creat a solid toned area for Sassy to sit, stand, lay, and then I have an old screen that I had held on to from years ago and I stand it behind the table and cover it with a cloth. Then for props I just use whatever I want the look to be. Sometimes I just want a current photo and use no props. I normally keep several treats near and as I take the photos I give her treats to keep her focused. That is also how I get her to look certain places, like over to one side, or slightly upward. Normally in reality she is actually following my hand (which is holding her treat)







so now you know ALL my secrets. I used to have a hard time getting Sassy to sit or lay for photos because she wanted to get closer to the treats. Now she has realized that she is going to get them is she stays in place. And so now it is more difficult to get her to stand. When I put her on the "set" she just lays down and waits for the treats.







If you have a digital camera set it to take pictures quickly and then clear the card and take lots and lots while you have your baby in place. It is funny but sometimes you might take 50 pictures and only have 5-6 that you really love. You will see the eyes blinking, the tail uncurling, the head dip after a yawn you were trying to capture, etc. So many things that you actually did not want to photograph but which comes naturally when photographing pets. Setting up for a "shoot" takes a little time and effort so you want to get as many shots in as possible so you are pretty much guaranteed to at least get something useable. Anyway, I did not mean to bore anyone with the longish post. But I see thread from time to time asking about picture taking so I thought I would share what I have learned. 

I took this photo at the same setting. But I decided to share the photo with the dark green bow. For whatever reason I absolutely loved the green bow picture. But this one is nice to. But going back to the stuff I shared about photo taking. Notice in this photo I am using the exact same background but I added the bear. Gotta get the most out of your effort









Thanks again for the nice, nice compliments. I always feel like such a proud mommy when others compliment my baby.

[attachment=2141:attachment]


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

She's such a beautiful little girl


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I always look forward to the "Sassy-photos" she sure is one gorgeous little girl!
Well I truthfully love all the photos.. never can see too many Maltese pictures


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Sassy is so beautiful and totally gorgeous!!! I hope Daisy will look like her one day!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

aww such a little lady.








I love them! You both must have a ton of patience. I love her white face too, as I pick pieces of magazine and a leaf out of Phoebes beard


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sassy is wonderful, and I always look for your pictures. Don't be embarrassed about posting them! I love the info about how you do it as much as the pictures!

What camera and settings do you use? My digital camera is only a 3 Mega Pixel and doesn't have a lot of setting ability. I'm thinking about a new one. I'd like to go to 8, but can't afford that! Any idea how to get the best pic for the least $$$?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sassy is just breath taking!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

wow! Sassy is just gorgeous. Paris' hair was not that long but I sure do miss it.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Pat for sharing how you get your photos. It gave me a couple of ideas to start off with. There can never be too many pictures of Sassy or any of our babies. Sassy is beautiful but all the babies are precious and cute. I love them all.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Sassy is sooooo beautiful!!! I love seeing her pics!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

She looks absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Sassy is so beautiful! I honestly believe she is one of the most beautiful Maltese in the whole wide world!! You should try to do some modelling with her


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Sassy is so beautiful! I honestly believe she is one of the most beautiful Maltese in the whole wide world!! You should try to do some modelling with her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree!!!









Thanks too for the photo taking tips!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sassy is such a beautiful Malt


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> aww such a little lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yep, buttercup has leftover veggie puffs in her face, ALL OVER her face... a model she ain't, but she's still my pretty girl











> Sassy is just breath taking![/B]


she IS, i agree! i just want to squeeze her up and smother her with kisses and baby talk....

not smother in a BAD way... lol, i need to find my thesaurus. that isnt even the word i wanted to use...

ann marie (who needs a nap) and the buttercup (who needs a mommy with a brain)


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Gosh she is just perfect. 







You are one lucky malt mom! Also, she's lucky to have you to take care of that GORGEOUS coat! I could never find the time. Jack's coat is only about 4 inches long and it's SOOOO much work!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was telling Pat how I showed Henry this beautiful pic of Sassy Girl. He has now escaped prison and is on his way to the lovely Sassy. I hope he makes it ~ lol

What a gorgeous pic of our Sassy. And I agree, this is next year's December Gal


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw her and again... Breathtaking, she is perfect and she poses,


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Thank you all so much for the sweet replys. I sometimes feel a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I always admire Sassy, She is very beautiful Maltese. She's a role model.. I mean that's why i always brushing Sunshine's hair too and got my grooming stuff from CC , 'cause I always wanted Sunshine's hair to be long like Sassy in the future









Everytime i see your baby, my heart is melting.. what a cute girl


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you....what a lovely compliment. It is very important to begin a good grooming routine when your baby is young if you indeed want to grow a long beautiful coat. Because when the coat is longer it will make your life soooo much simplier if your baby enjoys her mommy time while you groom.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!!!!!







I agree with all the others...Sassy takes my breath away.





















You have every right to be proud of her


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, I loooove the expression in the second picture, beautiful!


----------

